# Bill Cosby



## Doc

I've always thought highly of Mr. Cosby.  He seemed a genius to me.  His stand up routines and his acting all superb.   
How or why would someone like that turn to drugging a woman for sex?  I would have guessed he could have had about any woman he wanted.  Especially in the 70's, the era of 'free love'.  To hear all these woman come out with these stories, I am shocked.  I don't want to believe them but at this point I fear they are true.  
What do you think?


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> What do you think?


I think this is the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Doc

I'll share some of what I've seen.  For pictures and more see link at bottom.



EXCLUSIVE: 'I thought he could kill me.' Lawyer who is FIFTH Bill Cosby assault victim to speak out reveals she was so drugged up by the comic 'I couldn't control my body, I couldn't walk, I thought I was dying'

    Retired California attorney Tamara Green, 66, brands the comic legend a 'sexual predator'
    Green claims the star gave her pills when she was sick with the flu and pretended to care for her
    Cosby stripped her naked, groped and kissed her as she screamed for help
    She says she felt intimidated by the actor's power and influence in Los Angeles and feared she wouldn't be believed if she came forward
    She says he should come clean and admit that the fame and money went to his head and 'he lost control' 

A woman who claims Bill Cosby drugged and groped her during a vile sex attack in the 1970s says the TV star must confess to his dark past - and that she believes he has 'dozens of victims'.

In yet another astonishing victim's account, retired attorney Tamara Green today brands the comic legend a 'sexual predator' who, she claims, groomed her for sex and has attacked dozens more women in the past.

Green has spoken out after a string of fresh allegations of rape emerged against aging Cosby, allegations his lawyer has fervently denied.

And she piles more pressure on the 77-year-old star to come clean and apologize to the many women whose lives she claims he's ruined.

In an exclusive interview with MailOnline, Green said: 'Bill Crosby is twisted, he's a sexual predator who attacked me and has done the same to dozens of women that I know of.

'But he continues to refuse to acknowledge it, which is what angers me and the other women most.

'He should come clean and apologize for what he has done. To admit that the fame, the money and his own propaganda went to his head and he lost control.'

Green, 66, who lives near San Diego, gave explicit details to MailOnline of how Cosby allegedly drugged her with a powerful sedative in order to attack her.

She claims the star gave her two pills when she was sick with the flu, pretended he wanted to care for her, offered to take her home, and once there he stripped her naked, groped and kissed her before pleasuring himself sexually as she screamed for help.

Describing the horrifying experience she said: 'He took my clothes off, touched me up and masturbated next to me. I was so stoned, I thought I was dying.

'I didn't know how far he was going to take it, he had drugged me, I thought he could do anything, I thought he could kill me.'

Green was an aspiring actress and model in her early 20s at the time of the attack and said Cosby had aggressively 'groomed' her for sex by promising a chance of fame.

'He said he would help me in the business and get me auditions,' she said.

'I was working for him I was going to help him open a new club.

'He gave me his phone book and he said, "Call all my friends and get enough donations so I have enough to open this private club on La Cienega in Los Angeles."'

Green says she did that for a couple of days before falling ill with the flu.

'I called Bill and I said to him, "I can't work, I have to go home I'm too sick." And he said, "Come on over to the restaurant and have lunch and I'll give you something to make you feel better."'

Green, then in her early 20s, said she went to the restaurant in Los Angeles called Figueroa which Cosby owned and found him at a table with several friends.

'He was very nice to me, I sat with them and he gave me two pills, they were red and grey.

'I was really, really sick. He had been so nice and he said maybe these will make you feel better, so I took them voluntarily.

'I felt like a million bucks about 20 minutes later then slowly I began to feel queasy and slowly melted in to my salad.'

But as soon as she got home Green realized she had been drugged and became infuriated.

'I couldn't control my body, I couldn't walk, I couldn't run, I couldn't do anything. I picked up a table lamp off of my night stand and through it at the window,' she said.

He was like, 'Let's take off your clothes and get you in to bed because you're so sick and we need to take care of you, I'm helping you.'

'He put me in bed and then started taking his clothes off, I was like 'no, no, no'.

'He touched me up, kissed me and he was handling himself and I'm starting to scream.'

Green said she fought Cosby with every last ounce of her will.

'I'm fighting because even if you get away with it and you don't kill me you will have me on your a** for the rest of your natural life, I told him at the time and that's what has happened.

'I was making too much noise so he gets up and he leaves two $100 bills on my table next to my door as he was leaving and that was the final insult.'

She claims the actor – who was 11 years her senior – had groomed her for sex and liked to pick young girls who didn't have boyfriends or fathers in the picture.

The pretty brunette, with film star looks, was single at the time and her father was living in Germany and her mother in Spain.

'I was here in LA on my own. I was young and pretty. I was a beautiful girl,' she recalled, flicking through her photo album of old modeling shots.

'And it was Bill who pursued me. I was far too cute to chase men, they chased me,' she said, adding: 'I got a lot of attention so for some older guy to come on to me was not a big surprise.

'But when someone drugs you. That's when a man becomes your enemy, then he overtakes you, makes you powerless and helpless and then hurts you and intimidates you, then assaults and disparages and maligns you.'

Green said she considered reporting Cosby to police immediately after the incident.

But claims she felt intimidated by the actor's fame, power and influence in Los Angeles and feared she wouldn't be believed.

What's worse she says Cosby had his own mind games to play.

My brother had cystic fibrosis and he was in the children's hospital in Los Angeles,' she recalls.

'The very next day after he had attacked me Bill went to the hospital and entertained the children and gave them all gifts, including my brother, he was smart like that.

'So when I got to the hospital to visit my brother and my mother, my brother was beaming.

'And the nurses that had got friendly with us were thrilled to bits cause the great Bill Cosby had been there, the children were happy, my brother was a hero.

'I just went "oh Christ what do I do now". So I went to him and I told him, I'm going to tell everyone I meet for the rest of my life what you did to me.'

But the storm of rape allegations against Cosby did not emerge until more than 30 years later when another alleged victim Andrea Constand went to authorities in Pennsylvania in 2005 but the district attorney refused to file charges.

----------------------
Janice Dickinson says in 1982 the actor gave her a pill with a glass of wine, causing her to blackout and she woke up the next morning 'with her pajamas off, in pain, and with semen between her legs'
------------------
Barbara Bowman was 17 when she met Cosby and she told her story to MailOnline. Cosby won her trust and 'drugged and raped' her over a two year period, she claims
--------------------
Joan Tarshis and Andrea Constand have also come forward to claim they were victims of the comic

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...control-body-couldn-t-walk-thought-dying.html​


----------



## mla2ofus

I'll play devils advocate and say " shades of tawana brawley(sp)". I'm not saying it didn't happen, but why does an attorney, of all people, wait 'til she's retired to do it? I think a majority of lawyers love time in front of the news cameras.
                                         Mike


----------



## Doc

mla2ofus said:


> I'll play devils advocate and say " shades of tawana brawley(sp)". I'm not saying it didn't happen, but why does an attorney, of all people, wait 'til she's retired to do it? I think a majority of lawyers love time in front of the news cameras.
> Mike


I know.  I tend to agree.  Then we get this:

*NBC Cancels Cosby Pilot Amid Rape Accusations *

In the latest fallout from the rape accusations involving Bill Cosby, NBC said it was canceling a pilot project that would have featured Mr. Cosby. Netflix has also postponed a planned stand-up special by the comedian, and a lawyer for Mr. Cosby issued a denial of a new claim from a woman who said he raped her decades ago. 
In the NBC project, which is still in the early stages of development, Mr. Cosby was to play the patriarch of a large family. 

http://www.nytimes.com/?nlid=62077806​
Appears to be convicted by the media when they do stuff like this.   The way I've seen it reported I'm afraid there is something to it but ...that is just a gut feeling.  I hope that it's all BS.


----------



## 300 H and H

At first I thought these women were just "piling on" but too now many from the 70's and 80's and I am beginning to wonder if they may be true.

Cosby has no answer for them and refuses comment. Not good, IMHO...

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Galvatron

Sounds like America is about to go on a witch hunt just like here in the UK,no celeb will be safe and defending yourself on a word against word basis is a tough one,how do you defend yourself against a sex related crime that happened many years ago with no forensic evidence to back any of it up??

Have you heard of operation yewtree here in the UK?? i find it all very seedy with money being the driving force.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Yewtree


----------



## Doc

Whoopi to the rescue
By Lisa Fogarty, Tue, November 18, 2014
While most of the nation has been quick to persecute Bill Cosby for the numerous sexual assault and rape allegations against him – including one involving a woman named Barbara Bowman who recently came forward and claimed he drugged and sexually assaulted her in 1985 – one person with star power is defending him: Whoopi Goldberg.

The View host slammed Bowman on the show, saying her allegations against Cosby are questionable because the woman failed to go to police and ask to be tested so she could prove she was raped, reports the Daily Mail.

“Perhaps the police might have believed it,” Goldberg said. “Or the hospital. Don’t you do a kit when you say someone has raped you?”

Bowman, who was an aspiring model and actress at the time, says she didn’t go to police after an attorney reportedly laughed at her claims that Cosby sexually assaulted her multiple times. She says she didn’t even tell her mother about the incident because she assumed the actor was too powerful for anyone to take action against him.

Bowman claims she was only 17 when Cosby allegedly drugged her while she was at his New York home drinking a glass of wine. She claims that when she woke up, she was wearing a man’s T-shirt and her underwear. She says she believed she was sexually assaulted while drugged.

The woman claims Cosby assaulted her a second time in his Atlantic City suite in 1987 by pinning her down and trying to rape her.

“Quite honestly, look, I’m sorry, having been on both sides of this where people allege that you do something – it doesn’t matter now,” Goldberg said. “The cat is out of the bag, people have it in their head. I have a lot of questions for the lady, maybe she’ll come on.”

To date, 13 women have signed their names on to a 2005 lawsuit brought on my Andrea Constand, who accused Cosby of drugging and sexually assaulting her in his mansion in 2004 and settled with him out of court. Cosby’s attorney denies that his client assaulted either Bowman or Joan Tarshis, a writer who claimed this week that Cosby drugged and sexually assaulted her twice.

Goldberg says that Cosby’s previous settlement does not automatically mean he is guilty of these recent charges.

http://www.opposingviews.com/i/soci...-bill-cosby-latest-sexual-assault-allegations​


----------



## Leni

I for one am not leaping to judgement.  I've always admired Crosby but will wait until all of the facts are in.  It's just way too easy for people to dump on someone especially a famous person.


----------



## EastTexFrank

Leni said:


> I for one am not leaping to judgement.  I've always admired Crosby but will wait until all of the facts are in.  It's just way too easy for people to dump on someone especially a famous person.



I'll wait and see how this plays out.  

Some of these alleged crimes took place 30 and 40 years ago.  How is anyone going to prove that a crime actually took place after that length of time?  It's just their word against his and they know that.  So, what is the point in making the accusation now?  I've become real cynical in my old age so I'd hazard a guess and say that money or the prospect of money played some part in their decision. 

But, as I said, I'll just wait and see what happens.


----------



## road squawker

Leni said:


> ...  I've always admired Crosby but will wait until all of the facts are in....



Cosby has  always had a racist tendency and a history of blaming white people for everything.

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2013/mar/4/bill-cosby-suggests-republicans-who-dont-stand-oba/

"Comedy and television icon Bill Cosby slammed Republicans who failed to stand for President Obama’s State of the Union speech, likening them to racists ..."


----------



## grizzer

Navy strips Cosby of his CPO honorary title...

http://www.nbcnews.com/storyline/bi...onorary-title-amid-sex-assault-claims-n261691


----------



## rlk

I don't understand why the media is so down on Cosby.  They let Clinton get away with abusing women, so why not Cosby?

Bob


----------



## MrLiberty

300 H and H said:


> At first I thought these women were just "piling on" but too now many from the 70's and 80's and I am beginning to wonder if they may be true.
> 
> Cosby has no answer for them and refuses comment. Not good, IMHO...
> 
> Regards, Kirk




How could he answer them?  What could he say that would make this go away?  Not much IMO.  It's best to keep your mouth shut.  If these stories are untrue I would hope that Cosby can prove it, but if true the statue of limitation prevent prosecution, so civil lawsuits are these women only means at justice.  

I've always like Cosby, and I hope these allegations are not true, if they are......................


----------



## Doc

rlk said:


> I don't understand why the media is so down on Cosby.  They let Clinton get away with abusing women, so why not Cosby?
> 
> Bob


Clinton had affairs, where both parties consented.  What they are claiming Cosby did is sure sounds like rape.  And if he drugged them before raping that even carries it to a whole new sicko level.  
Like others I hope all this is not true of Mr. Cosby.  I've always been a big fan of his.  But the stuff just keeps piling on. I don't believe the women want anything more than justice or at least to be heard for what he did to them.  Statute of limitations has run out but the girls justice would simply be if all know the truth about Cosby.  Celebs can take advantage of people and can get by with it because of their power.  Something I never would have dreamed Bill Cosby would have done.


----------



## Galvatron

I was reading somewhere that all the allegations start with drinks then the drinks being drugged but Cosby is not a drinker.

I am neither a fan or not a fan...but it all still seems like total BS to me,why wait 40 years to complain about someone.

Report a crime when it happens or move on.


----------



## Kane

pirate_girl









*Re: Toons For The Times* 



​


----------



## EastTexFrank

Didn't I read somewhere that the lawyer/victim is now demanding that Cosby put $100 million on the table in order to settle with all the plaintiffs.  

I also heard another lawyer on TV say that the statute of limitations has run out on all these crimes.  All that Cosby has to do is keep his mouth shut and say nothing, absolutely nothing, sit tight and wait for it to go away.  

What I do object to is that the concept of "innocent until proven guilty" no longer applies in our legal system or our culture where people are tried and convicted in the social media and sensational press with impunity.  Innocent people's lives can be ruined by the scandal mongering.


----------



## Adillo303

I just wounder how trial bu jury got replaced by trial by media in so many cases lately. 

http://law2.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/ftrials/sheppard/samsheppardtrial.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sam_Sheppard

Doesn't mean much these days.


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't know...
When you've got someone like Beverly Johnson now coming out on this now, it makes me believe there is something to the whole Cosby thing..

damn..


----------



## Doc

pirate_girl said:


> I don't know...
> When you've got someone like Beverly Johnson now coming out on this now, it makes me believe there is something to the whole Cosby thing..
> 
> damn..


Yeah.   And now I heard a report saying Mr. Cosby is not doing so well.  All the allegations are affecting his health.


----------



## jimbo

MrLiberty said:


> How could he answer them? What could he say that would make this go away? Not much IMO. It's best to keep your mouth shut. If these stories are untrue I would hope that Cosby can prove it, but if true the statue of limitation prevent prosecution, so civil lawsuits are these women only means at justice.
> 
> I've always like Cosby, and I hope these allegations are not true, if they are......................



The problem is Cosby can not prove a 40 year old negative.  Even the 40 year old positive has no chance of being proven.

 In any event, the damage is done.  New work has been cancelled, boards where Cosby has been performing admirably for years, have been voting him down.  

 The problem is there is no downside for the accusers.   Either way, they walk clean.


----------



## leadarrows

At this point I kinda hope it's true so he deserves what he is getting. 

Wouldn't it be a bitch if liberals cooked this up to teach prominent blacks the perils of being conservative?


----------



## ki0ho

Now theres a thought!!!!good one LA


----------



## baldy347

I think there is a lot more than meets the eye here;would not be surprised if LA is on to something.


----------



## pirate_girl

TV Land has pulled The Cosby Show.
Cosby himself has resigned from the board of trustees at Temple, and the Navy has revoked him of his honorary title.

Dr. Huxtable hasn't been quite the man we thought he was??

http://www.cnn.com/2014/12/12/showb.../beverly-johnson-cosby-allegations/index.html


----------



## pirate_girl

I am curious to know if any of the cast members from The Cosby show have spoken at all about this?

Probably not.


----------



## 300 H and H

I would doubt the members of the cast will say anything... For them there is no point for them to do this, unless they were one of the victoms.. 

It doesn't look good for the Cos, as with so many now comming forward. There is no proof however, and the statute of limitations has long run out. This battle is for the hearts and minds of his admirer's within the public. 

I don't believe we will ever know the truth, but will suspect there is some truth to all the alogations of misconduct, and even rape. It would seem the mode of operation was nearly the same in most cases. The use of a drug just makes it seem horrible to imagine, and adds to the credibility of those who are accusing him. It is not what Cosby wants to be made public at all, if he is guilty..

I still hope it is not true, but I may have to change my mind, if by chance some evidence comes to light, or if Mr Cosby makes a public apology. If he is guilty I hope for that apology, and the forgiveness that may fallow.

I am sure there will be more in the news about all of this in the comming days. It will not go away for some time I think. Mr Cosby will have to wait a very long time if not forever for this to subside, and I am sure he must be wishing for that... if he is guilty or not.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## Kane

Dang. After decades of a conspicuous black man offering sound advice to the black community concerning responsibility and family commitment, he turns out to be a monster.

It undoes all the good he had to offer. Dang.


----------



## ki0ho

Kane said:


> Dang. After decades of a conspicuous black man offering sound advice to the black community concerning responsibility and family commitment, he turns out to be a monster.
> 
> It undoes all the good he had to offer. Dang.



There just might be a lesson to learn here........


----------



## pirate_girl

Bump!

3-10 years in state prison for sexual assault.
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...ears-for-drugging-raping-andrea-constand.html


----------



## tiredretired

3-10?  Seriously?  The Sombitch should have gotten life.  He'll be out in a year, mark my words.  He must be on blood thinners so they couldn't slap the back of his hand.    I despise that miserable, phoney, hypocritical prick.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

His attorney asked for bail while they appeal. The judge said take him away.


----------



## tiredretired

OhioTC18 said:


> His attorney asked for bail while they appeal. The judge said take him away.



Good.  Solitary with bread and water would be too good for him.


----------



## Catavenger

If Whoopi is for him I'm against him


----------

